# Natural Anti-Inflammatorys + Supplements for soft tissue & joint damage



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

If you're reading this and didn't see my thread about what happened to my dog Indi - she jumped a kennel with a canopy top and caught her hind leg...The part of her hind leg that was woven between two links was her pastern - I think that is what it is called, the part of her leg right below her hock. Her leg/knee was twisted to the side and wedged down into the crack where two sides come together on the kennel. She dangled and tried to free herself for a good 20 seconds before I got to her, so probably really really torqued that leg...Nothing is broken. What I fear is soft tissue damage and joint damage.

I have been giving her 50 mg of Rimadyl twice daily. I've been giving her chicken feet as treats, she's gotten about 5 or 6 a day since this happened. She has also been having at least one meal that included fish like canned salmon and mackerel per day since it happened. Is there anything else I can add that will help the healing?

There is inflammation and lacerations, not too deep, they didn't require stitches. The area we had to cut free that was woven between the two links is really bruised up and looks a little swollen. When I feel her leg I feel more exaggeration to the bumps that I feel on the other. I think the area with the laceration would be too painful for me to handle to figure out what I feel there...

I'm so worried. This dog is incredibly hard to keep warn out even when I exercise her throughout the day. The medications are not making her tired at all. Unfortunately she managed to jump onto the couch earlier today. I didn't expect her to, she had been laying down calmly on her bed and when I looked over at the couch there she was. :/ She is trotting around the house at a fairly normal speed, for her, that's a fast trot. But it is a bit slower and the gait is a bit different. It looks like she is putting less weight on that leg and it might be a bit stiffer.

What can I give her for supplements to help heal all the damage that might have been done? There were no breaks. But I'm still very worried, obviously. I know we won't be able to do agility for a few months at least. :/ This just really sucks and I want to make sure I can give her the best chance to heal thoroughly and quickly. Dogs are so short lived I'm just really scared of what this could have done and the possible effect in the future. I don't know, someone might say I'm freaking out but Indi means so much to me. We have an amazing bond and you can say I'm dramatic or whatever but I get all teary eyed when I think about her suffering like this.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm just curious how come your using rimadyl and not metacam? Metacam is by far one of my most used anti inflammatory/pain meds.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It was what the veterinarian prescribed me. Darn, I'm almost positive someone mentioned Metacam to me on the other thread and I forgot to ask the veterinarian about it. Is this something I can ask them to prescribe me now and discontinue the rimadyl if Metacam is superior?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I definitely would ask, I always keep it on hand for the dogs if something comes up!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! I am going to call on Monday to see if they will let me pick up a prescription for it. Hopefully they will!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I was the one who suggested it and I would definitely recommend you do change to it. It's generally safer and easier to give. If they don't give you an RX for it go someplace else to get one. Just tell them the rimadyl isn't agreeing with your dog (which happens from time to time). 

Give high quality fish oil as it's a natural anti inflammatory. I would continue doing icing treatments for 15-20 mins 3 times per day 

Here's to a quick and full recovery for Indi!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

What fish oil would you recommend?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I use Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil 1000 mg. softgels from Costco, I think Natalie uses a salmon oil from lifeline, I think it is the same co. that I get my kelp from Life Line Pet Nutrition Inc.


----------

